# 301 Weiterleitung in einem CMS?



## ByeBye 246039 (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

hier gibt es zwar schon sehr viele Themen über die 301 Weiterleitung, aber ich habe mal eine ganz dumme Frage ;-) :

In dem CMS Joomla ist ein Beitrag erstellt wurden, der die Fehlerseite 404 darstellt. Nun soll dieser Beitrag mittels 301 Weiterleitung verlinkt werden!?

Geht das und wenn ja, bräuchte ich bitte eine Einweisung wie.  Da ich von den serverseitigen Weiterleitungen immer nur grob gelesen habe, weiß ich nicht genau, wo ich das finde und wie ich das ändere. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

LG SuLeu


----------

